# What is your internet culture IQ?



## frocher (Mar 27, 2008)

.......


----------



## captodometer (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL.  My internet IQ is 81.  In the real world, this would be borderline mental retardation: 100 is about normal, 115 is gifted.  Think Forrest Gump was either 59 or 69 in the movie.  So I'm well on my way to being an internet dunce


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2008)

My net IQ is 207.


...which sounds about right, really. Good to see I haven't wasted my e-life on /b/ for nothing!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

ahahaha mine is 35!
lol i know NOTHING


----------



## Esme (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine was 114 which is higher than average, but I actually think I just guess good.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2008)

127!

My ringtone on my cellphone is actually the "Ring ring ring ring...bananaphone!" tune LOL


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 27, 2008)

81

Some of them i had never heard of... i'm less tinterweb-savvy than i thought i might be.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 27, 2008)

127 too! That girl I guessed the name correctly on, but there was only a handful I knew. That Leeroy Jenkins made me laugh, I remember watching the video.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 27, 2008)

I gave up after the first 5 - I am useless! Probably a 0


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2008)

LEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS.

I always mutter that under my breath before I start work.


----------



## kalikana (Mar 27, 2008)

I got 104, but I guessed a lot. xD


----------



## pahblov (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_127!

My ringtone on my cellphone is actually the "Ring ring ring ring...bananaphone!" tune LOL_

 
My friend lives next to that guy in Whistler!!

Even still, I only scored 69%


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 27, 2008)

184!

I feel ever so cool.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_LEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS.

I always mutter that under my breath before I start work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I say it before going into walmart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine was a 138. I need a life.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 27, 2008)

I got 81, I only knew the answer to one, the rest I guessed!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_I got 104, but I guessed a lot. xD_

 
Me too.  I am kind of glad that it wasn't higher.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 27, 2008)

I got 69 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only one I knew was that girl who was crying over britney haha, the rest I guessed.


----------



## goink (Mar 27, 2008)

149.
I've spent too much time on WoW.
Sad.


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I got 69 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only one I knew was that girl who was crying over britney haha, the rest I guessed._

 
It's a teenage boy.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 27, 2008)

69!!!  Same as I got on my last physics test!!  Both of which are better than I thought I would do!!

I had no clue of any of the answers, except maybe three?  I completely guessed!  Specktra is my internet culture.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 27, 2008)

*64 !!  Yaay for me ?  lol

    ( I got ~so~ many correct answers from guessing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## reverieinbflat (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I got 69 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only one I knew was that girl who was crying over britney haha, the rest I guessed._

 
Chris Crocker is a dude.

And mine is 196 

>>
<<

Yep. I figured it would of been ALOT higher.


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm ashamed to say this but mine was 46!!! i guessed A LOT!


----------



## frocher (Mar 27, 2008)

....


----------



## Holly (Mar 27, 2008)

161, lawlz! I was actually suprised there were a few things I didnt know the answer to.


----------



## Holly (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_My score was 92. What is Leeroy Jenkins about? I googled it and ended up with some odd youtube vids. Still don't understand what it's about._

 
Its an old WoW video, where this guy is in an instance (dungeon) and he just pulls like the whole instance on everyone whi theyve all been carefully planning what to do, if you played wow, youd know lol


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 28, 2008)

161 rofl.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 28, 2008)

I got 81. Lots of the questions meant nothing to me so there must have been a few lucky guesses in there. I think that the ones I knew were a bit older - Bananaphone/Salad Fingers etc. so I must have lost touch more recently!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_161 rofl._

 
Same.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 28, 2008)

127, which is hysterical cause that's basically the same as my real life IQ


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 28, 2008)

I scored 92, thank god it was not higher!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

165. I guessed on many of them though.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 29, 2008)

i scored a feeble 35. should i be glad?


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 29, 2008)

Only 115 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Longcat will not be pleased...


----------



## redambition (Mar 29, 2008)

104


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 31, 2008)

Hahaha, yay at the Flying Spaghetti Monster. And a RickRoll. Heh, good quiz!

I got 207, as well.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 31, 2008)

69 - one sexy score!  Apparently I'm not a very good guesser.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry, you're IQ is LOWER than the average person taking this quiz.

My score was 81.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha mine was 127. I didn't know most of those! That was fun and different =)


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 1, 2008)

184 =]


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 1, 2008)

mine was 104..

i deff guessed on a lot.. lol


----------



## duckduck (Apr 2, 2008)

Only 150?! Sigh, I had to go watch this just to make myself feel better. Then I laughed so loud half of my office had to come over and watch. They didn't get it, but I was happy enough for all of us!


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Apr 2, 2008)

46 yikes... and the hubby says i spend too much time on the puter!! hehehe... just on makeup sites!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 2, 2008)

138 lol


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 2, 2008)

hahah I got 184.
Lol now im thinking about the Grape Smasher Fall lady
and it makes me chuckle to myself.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 3, 2008)

115 but guessed alot hehehe bananaphone XD


----------



## Brie (Apr 5, 2008)

I got 81 but i guessed a good 99% of them so i guess i'm a good guesser lol!!!


----------

